# Camouflage Pattern Question



## RobbDogg (Jan 14, 2009)

From my understanding there are two choices for waterfowl camouflage, Advantage MAX-4 HD or Mossy Oak Duck Blind. When hunting does one of these blend in better than the other, or is it just a matter of personal taste? Also does a camouflage shotgun offer an advantage compared to a black shotgun?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

There is also shadow grass and the newer Killer Weed and a whole bunch of patterns that don't fall into any of these patterns. What you're going to want to wear depends on what you're trying to hide in. I would rather be too light than too dark. I think ducks will bust you with camo that is darker easier than with light camo. For this reason, I think shadow grass is too dark, max 4 is a little dark, i like killer weed (kw) and duck blind even though I don't own any of it. I always end up buying the cheapest thing I can find. I'd rather spend my money on something that will help me kill more ducks. A couple of my hunting buddies wear old green fatigues and levis and they do just fine.

Now for shotguns, they're even less important than your camo clothing. Ducks I shoot don't care if my gun is camo, black, or bright shiney nickel with gold inlays. I do keep a hand over the shiney nickel when ducks are working. In my opinion the #1 thing a duck will bust you for is your shiney white face (unless you don't have a white face). I think camo patterns are more for hunters than birds. Buy whatever you like and get a facemask and wear it 30 minutes after shooting until 30 minutes before shooting ends. Just my opinion.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

you also have avery's new camo "marsh grass". it looks really good. i like that one and killer weed. best way to go!


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I like the duckblind cause it is lighter than the max4 and like mentioned before its better to be lighter than darker. The duckblind also blends well with sagebrush. As for guns I wouldnt use a stainless cause of the glare but having a camo gun helps keep the gun from rusting or screwing with your nice wood or bluing.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

oh and the most important thing is to break up your outline so a solid shirt is a bad idea where as a plaid shirt would do better. Look at anaconda pintler


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicatedweim said:


> The duckblind also blends well with sagebrush.


My thoughts exactly. They need a Sagebrush Camo for the Utah Duck Hunter. :lol:


----------



## tealmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

It's really a matter of personal preferance, but I prefer killer weed or Avery marsh grass.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

M2D is an all purpose camo and I have been very pleased with it in the goose fields and the duck blind. http://www.m2dcamo.com/


----------



## CHESMAN (May 8, 2008)

I'm fairly new as standards go, Aprox. (ten years) hunting ducks, as would have it but I have used max 4 for at least 5 years and found no matter what you use if you rely on just the blind material and not implement some of your surrounding cover you can write off any upclose decoying of ducks(25-35 yrds)or even closer. I have learned that what is more important is breaking up the rectangle shape of my boat,so that when high flyers make a pass they don"t see a non conforming landscape. Once you break it up wether it be with matts of fast grass or local vegitation they more app. to be there and I also try to observe there behavior in flight. Not to say I Have it down, but it does pay off! they will let you know if you are doing something right or wrong. I have also found change is good, not only in cover but spreads, I can make as many as four trips out to the water on any giving hunt to look and rearrange or pickup decoys, until they are hopefully drawn into my spread, but bottom line,with all this said there is no guarentee! (OPEN YOUR EYES AND WATCH AND KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED!) Hope this helps you.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

For me duck blind is easily the best duck pattern out right now. It blends in really good with almost every vegetation situation I have encountered from sage brush to the marsh. I would even use it deer hunting up in the hills as well. The mixes and blends in the colors and shading through out make it a very versatile pattern. The only place it has no business is on the mud flats. Like alot of other guys have said most others are either too dark or too light if you want something that will do both without having to buy a bunch of different patterns then this is what I would recomend.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

Like stated above, it is better to go lighter in color. Go to Sports Warehouse or Cabelas. Have some one hold up some of the different patterns and then walk away from them. You'll see that patterns like Max4 look like a dark blob when seen at a distance. Go for the lighter pattern like Nat Gear it blends into any backround.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Crow said:


> Like stated above, it is better to go lighter in color. Go to Sports Warehouse or Cabelas. Have some one hold up some of the different patterns and then walk away from them. You'll see that patterns like Max4 look like a dark blob when seen at a distance.


I agree that is why we use M2D Camo, you will just flat disappear into phrag, cattails, wheat, corn and the list goes on. I really like the looks of some of the other patterns but M2D just blends in better and that is what it is all about is the hide not a fashion show!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

+1 on the Nat Gear that stuff is an all around good camo, I use it for most of my big game & turkey hunting. I'll wear it duck hunting sometimes, but most of my favorite waterfowling clothes manufactors don't make their product in Nat Gear.

I use Max-4 mostly, it doesn't stand out too bad when you use natural cover to hide in.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a Max 4 coat but my waders are that duck blind stuff. I actually am kinda diggin the gray and light greens in the background on that pattern. Helps blend you in if you're around sage or weedy areas at all or any sort of the gray clay mud we seem to have a ton of in different areas. It blended quite well at Farmington, where my Max 4 was just really dark for the areas I tried to hunt. The Advantage wetlands gear I used to have was pretty nice because it was nice and light colored... worked well for standing in tules, cattails or dead marsh grass. The duck blind camo also blends well with sand if you hunt areas with that sort of environment. 8)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

do they make a pattern called *HOLD YER AZZ STILL *yet? :wink:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> deadicatedweim said:
> 
> 
> > The duckblind also blends well with sagebrush.
> ...


King's Desert Shadow...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im with those guys that lighter is better for around here. I have max 4 and m2d and I wear my m2d every time just becuase it light and it blends in great with my boat blind and the phrag. It all so works great out in the fields.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Longgun said:


> do they make a pattern called *HOLD YER AZZ STILL *yet? :wink:


Best camo on the market, it also comes in "put your **** call in your pocket" 8)


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Went and cheked out the M2D site, Ill stick with duck blind.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry.... that was a bit inappropriate. My apologies... just had a moment I guess.

John, I did like the idea for the camo though. 8)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> Best camo on the market, it also comes in "put your **** call in your pocket" 8)


boy...you can say that again!

im pretty sure the kazoo and or party horn was a call of some sort at one time or another...or vice versa. :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> Longgun said:
> 
> 
> > do they make a pattern called *HOLD YER AZZ STILL *yet? :wink:
> ...


Yeap, no camo in the world will help if you're moving around. I can't find the picture but I once killed a turkey in Oklahoma wearing a white t-shirt, blue jeans , and a OU ball cap! :shock:

I was out cutting wood during the spring season, I heard him gobble, grabbed my shotgun out of the truck. I found some cover at the base of a tree and called twice, he charged in to the "hen" and BOOM!!!!!..................T-bird for supper. :mrgreen:

Back in the days of my grandpa they wore blue bib overalls and tan hunting coats for all hunting, didn't seem to keep them from harvesting animals. :shock:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> blue bib overalls and tan hunting coats for all hunting, didn't seem to keep them from harvesting animals. :shock:


Now that is my kind of camo. And it didn't cost nearly as much as the latest and greatest super duper hide you arse camo of today.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

As a regular jump-shooter, I've found that having something white helps out too. On those really snowy days jumping em, or if there is a lot of snow on the ground, I just throw on a white hoodie.


----------

